# My Daughter - Can someone edit my daugter?



## thinkricky (Dec 27, 2011)

This is my daughter her name was Alix. She was a still born. I was wondering if someone can edit this is a way so it look less depressing. (If that is possible)  We lost her a little over a year ago and it is a little depressing to see this picture but it is the only picture we have. If not thanks for looking.


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not skilled in editing at all, so can't be of use for editing. But I did want to tell you that I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## thinkricky (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you. It has been some time now. So we are coping with it.  I saw someone else's post and it reminded me of my daughter. (I'm not trying to steal this from him)

I thought it was a good idea to have someone edit it. This picture just looks dreary in a way but it is the only picture we have of her before they took her away. 

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## mc1979 (Dec 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! I wish I could help, but I'm not that good..I'm sure someone here will be able to though.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2011)

Do you have a larger original image file?  Downsized images are really difficult to edit well.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2011)

After a quick run through NX2:


----------



## thinkricky (Dec 27, 2011)

No I sure don't. Can't pin point why this photo has that feeling for us. Maybe it's the skin tone? Or maybe it is unshakeable due to the circumstance. Thanks everyone for trying. But I'm not sure it's fixable.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2011)

There just isn't that much data in the image you posted, so what's possible is limited.  I tried to lighten up her face & hair to being out some detail, then took some of the green cast out of the upper areas of the shot.  I also increased the red channel on her arms to give them some color.  I also turned up the red channel on her dress to give it a little more color.


----------



## thinkricky (Dec 27, 2011)

It looks good. Thank you for your help!


----------



## bianni (Dec 28, 2011)

here is an edit.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope this helps


----------



## ForemanPhotoGraphics (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello, My name is Terry and Just joined the PhotoForum this evening. I came across your post and I would Love to help you out. I want to say First that I am very sorry for your loss and I know that you have had time to heal but I am sure that it has been very hard on you and your family. 
I have been in the photo Restoration and Photo Enhancement business for about 16 years and have had alot of requests and through them some wonderful Photographic accomplishments. I will work on this for you and hope that it is to your satisfaction. I own Foreman's PhotoGraphic Art and my number is 409-454-2941. If you have any special requests for the image please let me know. You can send me an email at forphotographics@gmail.com with your return email address so that I can get the worked image back to you. I hope to be able to help you.


----------

